# Hissing at a blanket



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

My cat Ziggy has this strange habit. I have a soft fleece blanket that I keep on the couch. In the winter its a lap blanket but in the summer it doesn't really get used; just sits on the top of the sofa folded up. Ziggy likes to sit with me on the couch. Sometimes she prefers to be next to me and sometimes on my lap. I have noticed thought that if she happens to step on that blanket, she always hisses really loud. She then proceeds to knead the blanket and purr before curling up on it. 

At first I thought she doesn't like the feel of the fleece on her feet, but I would expect the reaction to be hiss and walk away, not hiss and then cuddle up. The first time it happened she had a flare of pillow foot but that is pretty much in remission currently. Any thoughts to this?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a new one to me....never had a cat hiss at a blanket before. Occasionally at a strange bag or parcel.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It could be catching on her feet. Doran gets dry paw pads during the winter, when it's very dry here, and he gets chapped pads a bit. So, if her pads are chapped and they're catching on the fabric she maybe doesn't like that feeling?

The other thing I thought of was static shock. Maybe The blanket is shocking her when she first steps on it, and then after that it's fine?


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

catloverami said:


> That's a new one to me....never had a cat hiss at a blanket before. Occasionally at a strange bag or parcel.


Miss M has fights with the blankets on my bed once in a while. 
That's her way of saying I need to get out the paracord and play with her.
She hisses at the dog if he gets too close to her. That's about it.

I'd chalk it up to strange weird cat behavior.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

librarychick said:


> It could be catching on her feet. Doran gets dry paw pads during the winter, when it's very dry here, and he gets chapped pads a bit.


Her pads are OK, I checked them since she has a history of pillow foot. The shock is an idea though. I'm surprised she doesn't run away when she gets shocked. Sometimes I've accidentally zapped her with petting on a dry day and she gets a look of disgust on her face before walking away.


----------

